# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  ¤Tanha¤

## Miss_Sweet

[glow=deepskyblue:c070e0fc45]Koi ye kaise bataye ki Wo Tanha kyun hai 
Wo jo Apna tha wo hi Aur kisi ka kyun hai 
Yahi Duniya hai toh phir Aisi ye Duniya kyun hai 
Yahi hota hai toh Aakhir yahi Hota kyun hai 

Ik jara Haath badha de toh pakad lein Daaman 
Uske Seene mein sama jaye hamari Dhadkan 
Itni Kurbat hai toh phir Faasla itna kyun hai 

Dil-e-Barbad se nikla nahin Abb takk koi 
Ik Lute Ghar pe diya karta hai Dastak koi 
Aas jo Toot gayi phir se bandhata kyun hai 

Tum Muyasarat ka kaho ya isse Ghum ka Rishta 
Kehte hain Pyar ka Rishta hai Janam ka Rishta 
Hai Janam ka jo ye Rishta toh badalta kyun hai 





[/glow:c070e0fc45]

----------


## pinkyraja

very nice poetry i have it in urdu :lol:

----------


## mahkooo

very good.

----------


## Hunain

> [glow=deepskyblue:b875d679b8]Koi ye kaise bataye ki Wo Tanha kyun hai 
> Wo jo Apna tha wo hi Aur kisi ka kyun hai 
> Yahi Duniya hai toh phir Aisi ye Duniya kyun hai 
> Yahi hota hai toh Aakhir yahi Hota kyun hai 
> 
> Ik jara Haath badha de toh pakad lein Daaman 
> Uske Seene mein sama jaye hamari Dhadkan 
> Itni Kurbat hai toh phir Faasla itna kyun hai 
> 
> ...


Nice Sharing :-)

----------


## Hunain

> very nice poetry i have it in urdu :lol:


 Gööd Wö®k P 4 PïNk¥ :-)

----------


## Zaheer

good.

----------


## pinkyraja

thanx h 4 hunain :givefl; :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx ppl  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

very nice nayela :givefl; 

Good work pinki  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx..

----------


## funysk

Hello How are you I like it sand me on my mail care_2all@yahoo.com

----------


## xeon

hmm very nice yeh or bhi nice ho jaatee hia jab main gata hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nOT :P

----------

